# Úleťák



## Enquiring Mind

Chtěl bych se zeptat, jak rozumíte pojmu *ule**ťák* v následující souvislosti?  

The general context in which it's being used is a description of different kinds of consumers and their attitudes to fashion.  The text puts consumers into different groups, for example "Classic" (people with conventional tastes who don't follow fashion), "Contemporary" (people who are more receptive to changing styles) and "Fashion Club" (people who are "dedicated followers of fashion - eagerly pursuing all the latest fads and trends" [for those of us long enough in the tooth to remember the 1966 hit by The Kinks!]). 

Konkrétní souvislost v češtině zní tak: "Termín contemporary se dá přeložit jako moderní, současný. Zákazníci této skupiny se snadno přizpůsobují vývoji a modernímu stylu. Jsou individualisté a vytvářejí si svůj osobitý styl mícháním módy, pohodlí, jednoduchosti a designu. Jsou více otevřeni inovacím a jejich životní styl je více flexibilní než u zákazníků Classic, to jim umožňuje snáze přijímat nové trendy a tolerovat změny. V módě možná nejsou úplní *„úleťáci*“ jako lidé z Fashion Clubu, ale zdravé sebevědomí v projevu jim také neschází."    

The root is obviously "uletět" - to fly away - ale pochybuju, že by stačilo anglicky jedno slovo, a pravděpodobně ne jméno podstatné. Slovníky nepomohly.
Co si myslíte, dálo by se použit třeba "whimsical/flighty" (rozmarný, náladový), "slaves to fashion", "hooked on the latest fashions", nebo je ten význam trochu jiný?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or comments (and please do correct my Czech where necessary).


----------



## bibax

Základní význam slovesa *uletět* je jasný: uletěl mi kanár, letadlo uletí vzdálenost ..., atd. Hovorově (nebo je to slang?) má i přenesený význam: (přechodně) ztratit soudnost. Podstatné jméno slovesné je *úlet* = (přechodná) ztráta soudnosti (jinak to znamená '_fly ash'_). Od toho je *úleťák*: osoba, která často "ulétá" (= ztrácí soudnost). V uvedeném kontextu: často ztrací soudnost a kupuje něco, co se k ní nehodí.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Many thanks for your explanation bibax. It's definitely helped me to understand the word better in the context. Myslím, že by se sem docela hodilo slovo _*impulse-buyer*_ ['ɪmpalsˌbaiə] (someone who buys things on impulse, not someone who buys impulses ).

Pro studenty angličtiny si ještě dovoluju nabídnout překlad pojmu _osoby, která  často "ulétá" (= ztrácí soudnost)_: someone whose commonsense often deserts them, someone who _tends to get_/_easily gets _carried away.  Jsou samozřejmě i další možnosti.


----------



## winpoj

Já bych to tedy nepřekládal jako "impulse buyer". Myslím, že ta "ztráta soudnosti" se spíš týká toho, co ti "úleťáci" nosí - je to něco extravagantního, až "ulítlého". Ani to nemusí nutně znít pejorativně.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Thank you for your helpful comments winpoj.  Now I'm thinking along the lines of "flamboyant", "whimsical", "way-out" (výstřední), "free-spirited", "over-the-top", "in-your-face", but some of these "street-speak" terms are pretty slangy in English, and may also have pejorative overtones in some people's eyes. 

The text is from a marketing manual so I need to try and find something in the appropriate register.  At the moment, it's a toss-up between "flamboyant" and "over-the-top", especially since "úleťáci" in the Czech original is also in inverted commas, so arguably "over-the-top" might fit the register.   

If anyone else feels they would like to chip in (add their thoughts), please feel free. Thanks.


----------



## werrr

I don't think "úlet" implies losing all reason, "úleťák" can actually enjoy his tendency to be "off-the-wall" (De gustibus non est disputandum).


----------



## Enquiring Mind

"Off-the-wall" - I like it.  To je prima!   Thank you werrr.  (Si post fata venit gloria non propero )


----------



## miroslawek

dle mého jazykového citu jsi nakonec sám trefil český ekvivalent "way-out" (výstřední): úlet je slangově výstřednost, úleťák pak tedy výstředník


----------



## Garin

Já osobně bych přeložil "úleťák" jako "freak".


----------

